# Cooking Gas, Electricity and Water



## sunithakiran (Sep 23, 2012)

How does the supply of cooking gas system work in Dubai ? Is it through government or private agencies ? And how do we apply for it ?

I have a similar question on electricity and water connection too. Please clarify.


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

sunithakiran said:


> How does the supply of cooking gas system work in Dubai ? Is it through government or private agencies ? And how do we apply for it ?
> 
> I have a similar question on electricity and water connection too. Please clarify.


Electricity and water is supplied by DEWA

Gas is mostly supplied by private gas company in bottles. See here.


----------

